# What paint for drip edge



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

We are in the middle of replacing a bunch of fascia and its looking good...the drip edge......not so much. 

Can I use the same primer and trim paint for the drip edge or do I have to get a special type?

Thanks

Robyn


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not just replace it with new aluminum and never have to mess with it again.

What wrong with what's there now?
What is it? Galvinized, aluminum?


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

If it's rusted steel use an oil based primer.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think its galvanized and its in good nick just needs a coat of paint....specially when its next to the nice newly painted fascia. No rust anywhere. I really think that they just didn't paint it when it was put on or if they did it was with the magical invisible paint.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Galvanized drip edge is not usually painted(at least in my neck of the woods) when new.If it's not rusty you could prime with a latex, depends on what you used.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a exterior latex primer that I have been using on the rest of the house and have no issues with using that if its okay. I then have a exterior trim paint that I used on the fascia. I just did not want to paint it and then have it fall or chip off after a month.


----------

